# Stanley Cup on my design?



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everybody!

Here's my question : I made a drawing of the Stanley Cup with Illustrator, to be exact, it's the silhouette of the Cup. Can I use this illustration as a part of a t-shirt design without having legal problems?

Hope you can help me....


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

The Stanley Cup is a trademarked by the NHL. To use its likeness you need a license, which national leagues don't give out easily. You can contact them but if you're doing a small personal run then I doubt they will be hunting you down.


----------



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

2wicky said:


> The Stanley Cup is a trademarked by the NHL. To use its likeness you need a license, which national leagues don't give out easily. You can contact them but if you're doing a small personal run then I doubt they will be hunting you down.


So if I understand, the shape of the Cup itself is a trademark? 
Knowing that, I don't think I will use it...


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, any likeness to it is considered part of the trademark. 

Look at the NBA logo. Sure its an outline of some guy. But it's Jerry West. The NBA signed an agreement with jerry West to use his likeness in it, which then makes any of use it property of the NBA. 

It's better to avoid it and just do original art to ensure you'll never have to change/pull the product.


----------

